# Phrag longifolium in situ



## maitaman (Apr 12, 2013)

Typical here. thousands
other pic, turn around and take photo of vista


----------



## chrismende (Apr 12, 2013)

Where is "around here?"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 12, 2013)

I would probably drop dead from excitement to run into some phrags in-situ. That's beautiful, thanks for sharing.

Are those sensitive mimosa leaves/flowers I spot in the photo as well? I have a bunch of seedlings that I sprouted this year, just because I think they're cool.

On the same note as Chris, where are you located?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2013)

My question, also.

Thousands!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 12, 2013)

Way cool Maitaman!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2013)

Cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## maitaman (Apr 13, 2013)

Here is Chriqui, Panama on the coamrca Ngobe Bugle in La Fortuna area
yes, thousands. There are popowii to bloom in the same place in a month or so. They're only in the dozens, but longifolium is literally in the thousands
Mmosa pubescens are everywhere. There are literally millions of Epi. radicans


----------



## Rick (Apr 13, 2013)

Very Cool!!

Looks very exposed and sunny.

How wet is it by the Phrags?


----------



## Heather (Apr 14, 2013)

Awesome post!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for posting these pictures.


> Looks very exposed and sunny


Is there a lot of cloud cover?


----------



## maitaman (Apr 14, 2013)

They are mostly in full sun, it's cloud forest, so is always damp to wet. There isn' much cloud cover in the daytime. They're found at altitudes of 800M to the highest peaks, about 1600m here. They will grow in the shadier places, but extend bloom stems above the covering foliage. They are often on rocks with moss covering the roots. I have moved them to my place in Gualaca, at about 300M, and they seem to do well in the shade. The secret is keeping the roots damp and cool. A concrete block beside the plant with a tray to keep it acting as a wick will do the trick. I find bacteria, nematodes, etc. are the real problem. They simply are very few at those altitudes.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks again for the photos and thank you for sharing all this information. I really hope you're able to photograph the popowiis when they come into bloom and post another thread here.


----------



## Rick (Apr 14, 2013)

maitaman said:


> They are mostly in full sun, it's cloud forest, so is always damp to wet. There isn' much cloud cover in the daytime.



It's very interesting that the one photo looks like lots of dried grass, but then to hear how wet it stays is quite a different story.


----------



## Dido (Apr 15, 2013)

looks interesting thanks for sharing


----------



## maitaman (Apr 17, 2013)

Rick - the photo from across the road is more a zoom shot. The photo was at about 800M- The other picture is at about 725M. The clouds sit at night at 800, but not much lower. 800M is sort of the dividing line there. It is lower and drained. The flatter places and mesas will hold the moisture. It often amazes people how it can be like a line was drawn that divides the vegetation. It is also near Quijada Diablo, where there are constant drying winds on one side of the mountain and little on the other. I was obviously on the wet side of that one and took a picture of the drier side of the next.
I can't think of a reason anyone would think I was lying about the photos. I can't think of any reason anyone would.


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2013)

maitaman said:


> I can't think of a reason anyone would think I was lying about the photos. I can't think of any reason anyone would.



I don't think anyone was acusing you of lying or the photos not being authentic. I was just surprised and interested seeing so much brown grass for things being so wet. It's also very interesting that wet/dry areas are so discreet in different places in the terrain.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 20, 2013)

Great photo!


----------



## Drorchid (Apr 22, 2013)

maitaman said:


> Here is Chriqui, Panama on the coamrca Ngobe Bugle in La Fortuna area
> yes, thousands. There are popowii to bloom in the same place in a month or so. They're only in the dozens, but longifolium is literally in the thousands
> Mmosa pubescens are everywhere. There are literally millions of Epi. radicans



I would love to see popowii in-situ, so be sure to take some pictures if you can!

Robert


----------



## maitaman (Apr 23, 2013)

I was in the mountains today and took a few photos. Here's another longifolium
The mountain shot is to show the extremes we have here in paradise. It was taken at Quijada Diablo. Note the lush green of the north side of th valley, the spur left bottom, and across to the dry side.
It rained lower 3 days ago and the brown is already gone lower. I was on the bus and couldn't get a shot. It amazes me how fast that brown is gone when the riny season arrives.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 23, 2013)

Interesting. Thanks, maitaman.


----------



## Rick (Apr 24, 2013)

maitaman said:


> I was in the mountains today and took a few photos. Here's another longifolium
> The mountain shot is to show the extremes we have here in paradise. It was taken at Quijada Diablo. Note the lush green of the north side of th valley, the spur left bottom, and across to the dry side.
> It rained lower 3 days ago and the brown is already gone lower. I was on the bus and couldn't get a shot. It amazes me how fast that brown is gone when the riny season arrives.



It amazes me too.Very interesting. Are the plants very different on the sides that dry out fast from the parts that stay green?


----------



## Spaph (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for posting maitaman! So cool to see them in the wild!


----------



## maitaman (Apr 24, 2013)

the plants are different. On the wet side, you have sobralias, epidendrum, phrags, spathyglottis, etc. Ont the dry side you have many of the same genus, but different species. The trees are different. It is mostly pastureland, while the wet side is useless for pasture at altitude. No matter where you look, Panama is beautiful.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! What country is this in?


----------



## maitaman (Apr 25, 2013)

This trip is in Chiriqui Province in Panama. I am living in Gualaca at present, which is in the foothills just as you start to gain altitude.


----------



## chrismende (May 5, 2013)

Great! Though I see ferns near the Phrags it seems less tropical than I always expect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paphman910 (May 5, 2013)

Beautiful landscape and Phrag. Did you see Peristeria elata in flower?


----------



## dodidoki (May 5, 2013)

Rick said:


> It's very interesting that the one photo looks like lots of dried grass, but then to hear how wet it stays is quite a different story.



I remember an in situ pic about a druyrii, the slipper orchid was the only green in the pic, and orchid was surrounded by only burned-out, dried brown grass.


----------

